# New Golf 6 Cabriolet Revealed



## [email protected] (Jul 1, 2002)

Back in 2002 Volkswagen discontinued production of its Golf-based convertible, the Cabriolet. And at least at that point, the German automaker didn't have any open-air models on offer at all, to the chagrin of Volkswagen enthusiasts who were blessed to be living in nicer climates.

That is until today.

*FULL STORY*


----------



## Red Baron Golf (Jul 18, 2000)

I like it, but it's a bit too close to the EOS and the roll over hoop would have made it a bit more distinctive, while also being a link to past Cabrios.

Although, I'm sure its added cost and complexity to the vehicle - the trade off might have been weight savings?


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

I like it.

GTI meet EOS.


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

And I will wager the Cabriolet buyer will not be stuck with the depressing black only interior like the GTI and Golf.


----------



## harveyJ (Jun 22, 2007)

*Bring it to the USA!*

I don't want the boring looking hard-top 200HP Eos, and I don't want the too-cute little beatle convertible that I has no trunk space. While I wish this Golf Cabriolet was even more distinctive looking (more Cabrio-looking) than it is, I want this car. How can we get it to the states?


----------



## ShadowRabbit6 (Nov 28, 2004)

This car really needs to come to the US. I'd throw money down right now for one....VOLKSWAGEN ARE YOU LISTENING???


----------



## zachass o2 (May 6, 2009)

it needs to say cabrio on the back!!!!! :beer:


----------



## aoj2108 (Sep 12, 2003)

zachass o2 said:


> it needs to say cabrio on the back!!!!! :beer:


 Oh God no, it should stay a Golf convertible as they have always been in Europe. I'm sick of VW of America's badge engineering experiments.


----------



## zachass o2 (May 6, 2009)

aoj2108 said:


> Oh God no, it should stay a Golf convertible as they have always been in Europe. I'm sick of VW of America's badge engineering experiments.


 i never knew they said that in europe, but now knowing this THEY NEED TO SAY GOLF CABRIO ON THE BACK!!!! :laugh: 
ive always wondered why they werent called golf at all :screwy: because thats what theyve always been just with a rag top.....


----------



## Stranz459 (Mar 25, 2011)

I like it, but is VW gonna have the EOS and cabriolet now?


----------



## aoj2108 (Sep 12, 2003)

zachass o2 said:


> i never knew they said that in europe, but now knowing this THEY NEED TO SAY GOLF CABRIO ON THE BACK!!!! :laugh:
> ive always wondered why they werent called golf at all :screwy: because thats what theyve always been just with a rag top.....


In Europe...
Mk3 = Golf Cabriolet (very rare badge to come across)








Mk3.5 = Golf (Just a regular Mk4 Golf badge)


----------



## vw_monger (Nov 4, 2010)

badges badges who cares its missing the good ol roll bar that every single one has had it looks like a shorter eos


----------



## tweesner (Feb 27, 2011)

I really like it..I think they should have kept the rollover bar. It is distinctive, adds body rigidity etc..the eos is nice, but just stupid expensive. So I hope this one can come in at a reasonable starting cost. Maybe then, it will be a success.


----------



## Pitz585 (Apr 29, 2011)

I agree it does look just like the EOS, so I take it they will discontinue the EOS?


----------



## PaigeCabby (Jan 27, 2011)

Take it from a seasoned Cabby driver, I love the roll bar and I can't see myself buying one of these ever. The bar is what made the cabrio. I'll agree that it looks like an EOS. 

However, if it had said roll bar, I'd consider =] I'm more likely to buy an Mk4 GTI though. meh. do what you will, I'm not about to change anyone's mind.


----------



## mmmGadgets (Dec 22, 2010)

For some awesome reason I couldn't create my own thread but I just saw this article in my Lougle feed on my phone and my jaw dropped. 

http://blog.caranddriver.com/volkswagen-golf-r-cabriolet-concept-drops-at-worthersee-festival/


----------



## vw_monger (Nov 4, 2010)

mmmGadgets said:


> For some awesome reason I couldn't create my own thread but I just saw this article in my Lougle feed on my phone and my jaw dropped.
> 
> http://blog.caranddriver.com/volkswagen-golf-r-cabriolet-concept-drops-at-worthersee-festival/


 true frigging dike car... two things saturn look out and two where can i get one so i can put a hoop bar on it and beat the sh*t out of some ricers!!!


----------



## euro_verrückt (Jun 4, 2010)

seems kind of long doesn't it?


----------



## kamzcab86 (Feb 14, 2002)

From The Car Lounge: 



omoderncultureo said:


> Link


 ^That version, I like. :thumbup:


----------



## gizmopop (Feb 6, 2000)

Pitz585 said:


> I agree it does look just like the EOS, so I take it they will discontinue the EOS?


 Doubt it, the Eos just had a refresh, plus it has the folding hardtop.


----------



## _you_can_call_me_al__ (Sep 23, 2010)

It's a tiny Eos :banghead:


----------



## fahrenheit62 (Dec 19, 2010)

i want one


----------



## medicalVdub (Nov 17, 2010)

:what: I don't like it. The prick who signed off on this should be shot, and they should scrap the car.


----------



## Village Idiot™ (Jan 20, 2005)

It's a Jetta coupe! If it was a hard top non-convertable that is...


----------



## mkvsculptor (Nov 6, 2008)

Do you die if this rolls over?


----------



## thestu90 (Oct 19, 2009)

Looks nice!


----------



## gti_matt (Oct 9, 1999)

aoj2108 said:


> In Europe...
> Mk3 = Golf Cabriolet (very rare badge to come across)
> 
> 
> ...


Late Mk1s in Canada were also badged as "Golf Cabriolet", presumably from 1985-1993 when the Rabbit name was dropped.

EDIT: Found a pic of which I speak:


----------



## DubLuv1 (Oct 6, 2007)

THIS is a WIN^
the Golf cabby is a faill


----------



## sukanas (Aug 7, 2010)

......why dont they have this in the us.....


----------



## GruuvenNorth (Dec 13, 2006)

I wonder how many people who say "OMG! I'M BUYING ONE!! OMG THEY BETTER BRING IT!!!" will actually go out and buy one if they came out? 

Money talks. Bullsh*t drives broken, rusty mk3's


----------



## gizmopop (Feb 6, 2000)

GruuvenNorth said:


> I wonder how many people who say "OMG! I'M BUYING ONE!! OMG THEY BETTER BRING IT!!!" will actually go out and buy one if they came out?
> 
> Money talks. Bullsh*t drives broken, rusty mk3's


VW's recent history has been show a cool concept, get tremendous (positive) feedback and then wuss out in bringing it to market.

In no particular order..






















































I've personally put my $$ where my mouth is, I said I would buy a 25th AE/GTI 337 when it came out and I did, I also said I would buy a MKIV R32 (and championed that cause since 2002) and did.

I would've bought a Concept R if VW released it here.
I would've entertained the thought of the GX3 if they brought it here.
I am still hoping that they will bring the Bluesport out over here. 

I like the Golf Cabrio especially in the GTI and R versions, I live in South Florida and wouldn't mind a nice quick convertible, and would consider one of these if they were to bring them over, but considering VWs track record I'm not holding my breath.


----------



## Zerek (Jun 15, 2001)

gizmopop said:


> VW's recent history has been show a cool concept, get tremendous (positive) feedback and then wuss out in bringing it to market.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I'm with you, specially on the GX3. I still dream about that thing...

I followed the MKIV R32 for over a year and got a new one, and I was ready to buy a GX3 if it would have made it. VW is a great teaser, but falls flat on its face.


----------



## Zirolex (Apr 3, 2010)

If VW will produce a golf cabriolet and it will be accesible in comparison to other brands, then it will be a succes for VW...... 
I like this picture  










Image source: http://www.automotorblog.com/vws-golf-cabriolet-enters-production/


----------



## VW_Hippie (May 14, 2010)

VW should dump the eos for this cabby. The Cabrio will appeal to a to boarder market and most of all this cabrio will open more wallets. Wake UP VW!!!


----------



## riddie (Nov 29, 2008)

roll bar :facepalm:


----------



## Some_Day (Jul 19, 2011)

All that its missing is the slight raise in the back like in the Cabrio, the roll-bar (it just isn't a Cabriolet without it) and to shave a few pounds on the sides. A manual-everything model would be pretty cool, and gives it a lower price. Talking about manual, I prefer a manual top over power, but if it isn't that much of a $$ difference then... sure I'll take it. Other than that, freaking nice :thumbup:


----------



## YONI RED (Sep 19, 2008)

I Like 
Nice Bascket


----------



## Blue Golfer (Feb 4, 2003)

aoj2108 said:


> Oh God no, it should stay a Golf convertible as they have always been in Europe. I'm sick of VW of America's badge engineering experiments.


Ditto! They pretend the GTI isn't a Golf.


----------



## gti_matt (Oct 9, 1999)

Blue Golfer said:


> Ditto! They pretend the GTI isn't a Golf.


Well hang on there. The Germans aren't exactly stressing the Golf relationship either anymore:









No "Golf" badge anymore.


----------



## Vettes Volvos and VWs (Mar 6, 2006)

gizmopop said:


>


This X100000000000000 Seriously if VW built this in a Jetta 'R' trim with the same powertrain as a Golf R I would buy it in a heart beat!


----------



## terryengine (Dec 14, 2011)




----------



## Henryfong (Dec 17, 2011)

Rock and roll, Awesome,:thumbup:


----------



## 4door4 (Mar 11, 2012)

ya, but most people end up debadging everything in favor of a clean hatch, the only thing i won't shave is the vw emblem


----------



## 6OlfeR (Apr 6, 2012)

4door4 said:


> the only thing i won't shave is the vw emblem


 hellz yeah :thumbup:


----------



## DawnsKayBug (Oct 25, 2009)

I saw 7 golf convertibles this weekend...
Ehh OK


----------



## Katie83 (Oct 14, 2010)

I would buy one in a heartbeat...even if it was a diesel!


----------



## TOMPASS (Apr 6, 2010)

I wish they'd kept the rollbar too. Its what set the Cabrio apart from other convertibles and the new one looks naked and boring without it. 
As an aside, I don't think of Cabrios as "girlie cars". If you want a compact convertible with some utility, its the only way to go, and I'll take one any day over the Eos. I'll just mention that most of the Jeep Wranglers I see are being driven by ladies, yet they avoid the girlie label.


----------



## kiddeigo (May 31, 2006)

*cabby*

looks like the old geo metro convert


----------



## Daveberg (Oct 31, 2012)

*VW cabrio*

Back in the time I own MK1 cabrio, the Golf 6 cabrio is beautiful car :heart:


----------



## Goheels555 (Feb 10, 2010)

Red Baron Golf said:


> I like it, but it's a bit too close to the EOS and the roll over hoop would have made it a bit more distinctive, while also being a link to past Cabrios.
> 
> Although, I'm sure its added cost and complexity to the vehicle - the trade off might have been weight savings?


X2 on the roll bar :laugh:


----------



## gizmopop (Feb 6, 2000)

Goheels555 said:


> X2 on the roll bar :laugh:


I wonder if there is a market for add on cosmetic roll bars...:laugh:


----------



## rabbitnothopper (Oct 19, 2009)

dont you guys know that car makers dont listen to the 5% of you who want this or that?

car makers listen to their CFO executives who give them pretty presentations and explain "this will make your wallet 3 times fatter"

the engineers who design the hard work of the car just want to keep their jobs and dutifully say "although that wont work practically... yes i see your point and my team is currently working on making your design"


----------



## vwjetta252006 (Jul 31, 2009)

rabbitnothopper said:


> dont you guys know that car makers dont listen to the 5% of you who want this or that?
> 
> car makers listen to their CFO executives who give them pretty presentations and explain "this will make your wallet 3 times fatter"
> 
> the engineers who design the hard work of the car just want to keep their jobs and dutifully say "although that wont work practically... yes i see your point and my team is currently working on making your design"


why do the europeans get more options.. just go to www.volkswagen.co.uk.. look at how many versions of the golf they have... while we only get 3 golfs..... look at how many vans they have... we only get 1 ... which based on dodge caravan... so stupid.......i get the market for car like polo isnt there......... but why cant we replace ford fiestas and chevy sparks with the polo...

im sure were not the only ones who want german engineered cars...


----------



## Katie83 (Oct 14, 2010)

I don't understand where everyone is getting the "it looks just like an eos" comments from. The mk6 golf cabrio looks nothing like an eos, at least to my eyes, and I have seen quite a few of them in person.


----------



## MK6Rock (Aug 13, 2013)

I still like GTI. 
Because it Have a good comfort and dynamics.


----------



## Jack-DE (Aug 16, 2013)

MK6Rock said:


> I still like GTI.
> Because it Have a good comfort and dynamics.


Yeah, but would have been nice to see this in the US. Maybe Mk7 cabriolet??


----------

